# Nicknames



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Do any of you have little nicknames you call your cats? I mean other them their actual name. I have one for all of my cats, none of them make scene though. Nicknames anyone?


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

We call our cat samantha, samsam. I dunno why. sometimes fatty or tubs comes out too because she is so big and has this magnetic pull towards our legs and just loves to walk right in front of them and we end up running into the wall or stepping on her tail and once I even fell! LOL. My other cats registered name is Lilcritter and we call her Lily or Lil not very cool for a nickname but oh well.


----------



## ears (Mar 19, 2003)

i have a fat cat named samantha too!
but i call her 'blubber sam'. that's really the only nickname that's stuck. sometimes when she's in my lap i say i have a tub of blub in my lap


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

lol, Blubber Sam. That's cute. Each of my kitties have nicknames. Chester is either Big Boy or Chessy Poo. Bennet is Boo Boo. Lidia is Lidy Lou. Charlie is Chuppie. Yeah I know, strange names :lol: And we don't even have reasons for the names. I'm not sure how we even came up with them :?


----------



## LiCieWishy (Apr 2, 2003)

Hahaha... Its kinda funny that we have such silly nicknames for our pets... My first cat's called Mink and I used to call him Minky-Dinky-Doo. And now with Marbles. I call him Mar Mar (which sounds a little like 'cat' in Mandarin).


----------



## ears (Mar 19, 2003)

hey! i remembered some more. i call noah 'noah bear' a lot because he's so fuzzy. and i call sirius 'mr. black' because of the character he's named after. and either of my male cats 'mr. baby' and i used to have a vicious kitten that i used to call a monster.


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

I call Max "Baboo" because he is Egyptian and I call Benjamin "Ben-Ben" because he comes to that name right away...if he hears "Benjamin" he knows it's claw-clipping time, or something not so fun. If I want Max to come right away, all I have to do is crinkle a deli-bag and he's on his way.


----------



## krazykat (May 26, 2003)

I don't know...
kitty witty and fuzzy wuzzy and cutey wootey always stuck... :wink:


----------



## Tiber (May 17, 2003)

for Tiber's reall name is Tiberius. After a roman emperor, or Star treks Capt James T. Kirk. (My fiancee named him... and only told me later that it was such a geeky name!)

So I call him Tiber, Tiberelli (like what the mouses called cinderella in the disney movie) And Tiby (Tybee), and i know there's more but those are the main ones. My room mate calls him Tibbera$$ since he got butt smell on her when she tried to wash him one day. :lol: :roll:


----------



## INEEDANAP (May 5, 2003)

#1: female long haired calico cat named casper. I call her stubby since her legs are very short.
#2: male short haired grey cat named les. Just call him les.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Samhain - I call her Main, Wain, Bain, Main-y, Main-y-o, Samhain-y, Samhain-y-o, Medicine Head (because when she was a kitten we had to give her medicine and we sucked at it and got it all over her head), Pepperoni Back (because she bumped me when I was eating pizza and she got pepperoni on her back), Toothpaste Tail (she snuck under my toothpaste spit and almost got out on time) and I call her "my girl"...

Mitzi - Mitz, Mit-zues, Zues, Buzz-zeus, Buzz, Mitsu, Buzzu, Moo

Psi - "Little Psi" is my only nickname for him so far because he is just a kitten, but sometimes I call him BRAT.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I nicknamed Moby, Moby the White Whale. Due to him being large. And white.

I call him Snoop Kitty Kat sometimes.


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

hehehe that's cute!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

My husband and I have a ton of nicknames for Velvet. She looked alot like a bat when she was a baby, all black, big ears, pointy little face. We used to call her Squeaky Bat, because she also had a squeaky little meow. That nickname has kind of stuck. We try to call her Velvet most of the time, just so she will recognize it as her name. Not that cats come when there called. :roll:


----------



## BlueAnimal (May 23, 2003)

I don't have any nicknames for Kali but I think I should call her dog lol. She makes me think of more of a dog then she does a cat. Like if she knows I'm home and I'm in my room or the bathroom with the door shut she'll sit at the door and scratch it and meow until shes let in. Or she'll follow me around occasionally. She even begs for food. Its really funny. She'll even sleep in my bed and she sprawls all out like a dog. To me this is really funny. Anyway, she's getting really big now.  She's almost 12 weeks old now. Have a good day everyone.  

- Randy


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

I call Jet: Jetty, Jetpet etc... and there's a petrol station near us called 'JET' so I sometimes call him Jetrol Petrol.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Twinkie--- ****** Twinky b/c he always wakes up and looks Chinese, barely opening his eyes like he got eye crust in there too

Sugar---- Sugie, or Eggplant but I only use Eggplant when she is sitting around b/c her butt area is huge and her head looks so small!  

By the way my cats come when they hear treats but they are quite smart. I can't just crinkle any plastic bag or anything like that, it really has to be the treat bag and they come. Any other noise, they won't. So no tricking my cats :wink:


----------

